# Colnago Extreme-C



## raspaaa (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm new to Colnago. As new as a newbie is, but I'm interested in the Extreme-C. Before getting my hands on one of those frame I'm looking to understand the differences among Colnago frames. I have searched but the majority of the posts are on the Extreme-Power, C-50 and CX-1. Could someone explain the minority appearance of Extreme-C? Is it a limited frame? Correct me if I'm wrong but an Extreme C is just a C-50 with lighter frame weight? Anyone who'd like to share experience with their Extreme-C? Thanks.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

raspaaa said:


> I'm new to Colnago. As new as a newbie is, but I'm interested in the Extreme-C. Before getting my hands on one of those frame I'm looking to understand the differences among Colnago frames. I have searched but the majority of the posts are on the Extreme-Power, C-50 and CX-1. Could someone explain the minority appearance of Extreme-C? Is it a limited frame? Correct me if I'm wrong but an Extreme C is just a C-50 with lighter frame weight? Anyone who'd like to share experience with their Extreme-C? Thanks.


I guess you could say that both the ext c and ext p are variants of the c-50. The EPS, which is a variant of the ext p, is probably not considered a variant of the c-50 because there are probably enough differences in manufacturing and design (integrated headset, for one.) The ext c has diagonal cut lugs and smaller diameter round tubes to save weight while the ext p has beefier tubes and probably stouter lugs as well. They both forgo the HP stay and have "leaf" stays. 

I just built up my ext c and I love it!!! It is unbelievably smooth and pretty light without going weightweenie. I am 174 lbs and have a muscular build and I have no issues with the frame stiffness. I can say that I love the geometry of Colnagos. I blasted down 4 mile canyon yesterday on wet roads and I felt comfortable enough to get a lot of lean into the turns- moreso than I have done on my other bikes, and I still love my other ride. 

If you are considering a used extreme c for your next purchase, be aware that some frames come with only one set of water bottle braze-ons. I was told by Colnago America that only the first 10-15 frames were made that way, but C-bike (where I got the frame from) told me that was not true as all their ext c's they sold (about 75 extreme c's) had only one set of braze-ons. According to them, the seattube was made very thin to save weight and I couldn't have someone like Calfee retro-fit a set of braze-ons even if I wanted to. If you buy new, then you won't have that issue. Let me just reiterate- I love my extreme c!! It rocks!!


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

Like ride fly said, it has smaller tubes, angular lugs for weight savings. 

What would be a good deal for an extreme-c? $2600?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

simplyhankk said:


> Like ride fly said, it has smaller tubes, angular lugs for weight savings.
> 
> What would be a good deal for an extreme-c? $2600?


You could probably do just a bit better than $2600 for used. There was a member here that was trying to sell hid 4 month old ext c and it took him forever. I think he sold it for $2000 with a CK headset. What a smoking deal that was. I paid $2400 delivered for a new one with the carbon 75 fork. I am not sure if the one that sold for around $2000 had the 75 or Star fork. I hear that the ext c will be discontinued for 2010. Guess the EPS and CX-1 does the job quite well that the Ext C does but with more stiffness.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> I blasted down 4 mile canyon yesterday on wet roads and I felt comfortable enough to get a lot of lean into the turns- more so than I have done on my other bikes, and I still love my other ride.


I can attest to that, as I was on his wheel on my Extreme Power. Ride Fly hasnt had is bike for very long but the frame's handling and smoothness inspired confidence in him to take really clean, fast lines through the corners. He also crushed me on the ascent and it wish I could attribute that to my heavier frame 

The CX-1 looks to be a winner for climbing but I have never tried one.


----------



## Pewe (Apr 14, 2003)

Good question about the different models in the Colnago range. I'm also looking on a new bike and have never tried a Colnago and I'm not sure what would be the best model for me?

I ride 2-3 times a week for about 2-3 hours in a mostly flat landscape. My current ride is a De Rosa Vison (aluminium). I never race but ride I like "active riding" and pushing myself to go faster. At the same time I value comfort on longer rides and I think my De Rosa is a bit on the harsh side.

I have heard that a stiff bike is really good for an amateur like me because you don't waste any power and therefore the extrem power would be best.

I'm thinking a fairly standard build with Chorus, Ksyriums and Deda bar/stem. 

Which Colnago is right for me: an extreme power, C50 or an extreme C? Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Pewe said:


> Good question about the different models in the Colnago range. I'm also looking on a new bike and have never tried a Colnago and I'm not sure what would be the best model for me?
> 
> I ride 2-3 times a week for about 2-3 hours in a mostly flat landscape. My current ride is a De Rosa Vison (aluminium). I never race but ride I like "active riding" and pushing myself to go faster. At the same time I value comfort on longer rides and I think my De Rosa is a bit on the harsh side.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't advise a new rider or a recreational rider to get a stiff frame so they don't lose any power. If they are a new rider or a recreational rider, I doubt they will be making the kind of power that will cause a frame to flex. With that said, it is entirely possible for them to do so if they are a large rider. Me, at 150 pounds and racing Cat 4 rather well, I don't feel any flex in any of my frames.

I seriously doubt you would be able to flex a C50, which is supposed to be the most comfortable Colnago available. With that said, I have read that the Extreme Power isn't uncomfortable either, while it is plenty stiff. I think you will be fine with either frame. Me, I went with the C50 because I already have a Cristallo and Arte that feel stiff as can be.


----------



## Pewe (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for your answer. Well, I'm not a new rider, I've been a cyclist for 20 years, both mtb and road! But I'm 42 now and my poweroutput is probably a bit less than it used to be or at least my riding style has changed.

When people describe the extreme power as "lighter and stiffer" than a C50, well in my book that is a good thing! And I don't think a stiff frame necessarily is uncomfortable.

What I really want I guess is a bike that gives me the most fun, the most cycling experience, the best feeling overall.

I wonder how much difference in ride quality between the models? Are they very similar or are the steps really noticable? And are the geometries the same?

Thanks!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Pewe said:


> Thanks for your answer. Well, I'm not a new rider, I've been a cyclist for 20 years, both mtb and road! But I'm 42 now and my poweroutput is probably a bit less than it used to be or at least my riding style has changed.
> 
> When people describe the extreme power as "lighter and stiffer" than a C50, well in my book that is a good thing! And I don't think a stiff frame necessarily is uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


You and I are in pretty much the same boat. I have been riding for 25 years now and I am 38. I raced as a junior in the mid to late 80's and just got back into racing in 2007.

As far as the two frames are concerned, what I have been seeing in weight difference between a 53cm traditional in both frames is 40 grams. As far as I am concerned, that isn't a big deal. I also think the geometries are the same, but double check that. I looked them over about a year ago when I was deciding between the two and I am going by memory on that.

From what I have read, the Extreme Power isn't uncomfortable. Somebody on here just posted pics of his Extreme Power in ST01 and he also owns a C50 that he is currently trying to Ebay. I believe he left a review between the two frames on his pics thread, but if he didn't you can always PM him to see what his opinion is. I think he would be the guy for the answers.

Another thing to note is that Colnago comes out with its new lineup right at the beginning of September. If you can wait 2 1/2 months, you can get a 2010 frame over the winter and build it up for next year. Last year I waited until September 2008 to make my decision (i.e., wanted to see the new frames and paint schemes) and quickly pulled the trigger on a 2008 when I didn't see a single paint scheme that I liked. Over time, one of the 2009 schemes has grown on me, but not to the point where I feel like I need to own it.


----------



## Pewe (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks again. Oyes, I've been drooling over all these nice builds here and got a lot of info. This project I' planning isn't going to start until winter so I've plenty of time and thanks for the info about the new line in september..

Now, I got some thinking to do. My problem is that there are no dealers were I live (Sweden) and I would really prefer to testride or at least see a the bikes before deciding. I wouldn't leave the extreme c out of this either, perhaps it would be ideal for me.

I'll stay tuned here. It seems like USA is a big fan of the Colnagos, judging by the number of posts and various forums. 

But he Colnagos sure are nice - no matter where you live..


----------

